# Microsoft-Updates nicht für "Black Screen of Death" verantwortlich [Update]



## Newsfeed (2 Dezember 2009)

Microsoft hat Berichte zurückgewiesen, wonach die November-Updates auf Windows-Rechnern Probleme verursachen würden. Betroffene Anwender sollen angeblich nach dem Login nur einen "Black Screen of Death" zu sehen bekommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Microsoft-Updates nicht für "Black Screen of Death" verantwortlich [Update]*



> Update: In einem neuen Blogeintrag hat Prevx mittlerweile eingestanden, dass die November-Updates nicht der Verursacher der Black Screens seien, man entschuldige sich bei Microsoft für die Unterstellung.
> 
> Eigentlicher Auslöser soll nun ein nicht-Null-terminierter String in der Registry in Zusammenhang mit der Shell sein, der verhindere, dass Windows die Shell starten kann und sich der gewohnte Desktop öffne. Laut Prevx könnten Schädlinge oder andere Anwendungen die Registry-Keys verändert haben.


aber erst die Klappe weit aufreissen


----------

